
A document describing the HTTP/3 and QUIC protocols - ghosthamlet
https://github.com/bagder/http3-explained
======
ghosthamlet
QUIC, a multiplexed stream transport over UDP:
[https://www.chromium.org/quic](https://www.chromium.org/quic)

